# Eighth Generation Consoles



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

What do you want to see from the Xbox 720, PS4 or Wii2?

I for one am all for the use of highly updated graphics, I know games graphics are good but when compared to film graphics, they are practically stoneage. Much more CPU power would be appreciated too.

Shorter loading times for games are needed I think, when you think how fast computers can go then it seems silly we can't upgrade games consoles. I for one wouldn't mind spending £400 for a console that is literally state of the art.

More deserted island war games featuring helicopters and lookout towers wouldn't go amiss... Far Cry Instincts Predator was a pretty good idea I thought.

I'd like to see more fighting platforms as well... there are too many first person and third person shooters that are all exact copies of each other.
Mortal Kombat Deception 2 or Mortal Kombat 5 anyone?

Upgraded online multiplayer would be awesome too, mass-online play is still relatively new and it is still highly flawed. Xbox live is sweet, but it could be much much sweeter.

More effort put into the sound of games, I've noticed that a lot of games have poor sound effects. COD4 and GOW2 have awesome sound effects, and developers should be taking a leaf out of these games books.

More accurate mouth movement when simulating talking, again when compared to films this part is practically in the stoneage.

What do you want to see?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2009)

I want to see RPG's with better story. They're so rare these days, the selection of good RPG's was so much better on SNES, it's retarded.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 21, 2009)

I hope they don't call the next Xbox the Xbox 720


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

My ultimate dream console would be the one which could actually handle virtual reality to its paroxism..

You know with an outsuit and helmet to wear and you could actually walk in the virtual world...

Also I would love the day when they come up with a machine enough powerfull to handle graphics like those new virtual movies they make, in french we call it (images de synth&#232;se), I have no idea how you guys say that in english....

I'm sure that this day is not so far away....


----------



## Elysian (Mar 21, 2009)

I also think it would only make sense, with hard drives being so cheap, that the smallest hard drive available in these consoles be a 1TB drive. They also should utilize the hard drive more to minimize load times. the 360 does this to a certain extent, but not all games benefit from being installed on the hard drive. The PS3(at least from my experience playing at my friends place) also doesn't benefit a whole lot from installing games on it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

definitely, now that mass memory is readily available and getting cheaper by the day... by the time 8th gen consoles are launched (they reckon 2012) then I'm expecting extreme processing power and memory.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

I want to play the new resident evil on the 360 so bad right now, i heard its awesome, but my 360 does not work anymore


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 21, 2009)

The main difference between movie CG and video game graphics is that pre-rendered CG has all the time in the world to render. A single frame could take hours to render. I'm sure things are a lot faster these days, but it still takes a hell of a lot longer than a 24th of a second for a frame from something from Pixar or ILM to render. Video games have to be rendered in real time, so the polycount and resolution have to go way the hell down.

Anyway, what I'd really like to see in the next generation is the focus moving away from graphics (though upgrades are always welcome) and going back to making better games. I've had a PS3 since they came out, and I only own two games for it. I use it for PS2 games more than for PS3 games. And before anyone turns it into a PS3 vs 360 thing, there aren't really any more games on the 360 that interest me, either. Both consoles have some good games, but it feels like the golden age of good games is over. I'd like more games that I can really get lost in. That hasn't happened to me in a long time, and it's more an issue of quality and gameplay than graphics (though again, nicer graphics don't hurt, just don't prioritize them over the gameplay).


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 21, 2009)

mmorpgs! phantasy star online on the xbox360 wasn't bad but some 1000+ people servers would be awesome.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I want to play the new resident evil on the 360 so bad right now, i heard its awesome, but my 360 does not work anymore



You shouldn't have tried to cram Toblerone in the tray then.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You shouldn't have tried to cram Toblerone in the tray then.



We need a toblerone smiley in this forum


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 21, 2009)

Joke answer: The Wii2 will still be using the Gamecube's system architecture. And I'll still buy it.

Serious answer: The next XBox will finally break down the now-very-thin wall between home PC, videogame system, and multimedia center. They're very close right now, but not quite yet. I'm surprised Microsoft didn't figure it out for the 360, considering all the hardware & software mods people did on the original XBox that nearly achieved that status... uh, not that I would know anybody with a modded XBox or anything...


----------



## Elysian (Mar 21, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> The main difference between movie CG and video game graphics is that pre-rendered CG has all the time in the world to render. A single frame could take hours to render. I'm sure things are a lot faster these days, but it still takes a hell of a lot longer than a 24th of a second for a frame from something from Pixar or ILM to render. Video games have to be rendered in real time, so the polycount and resolution have to go way the hell down.
> 
> Anyway, what I'd really like to see in the next generation is the focus moving away from graphics (though upgrades are always welcome) and going back to making better games. I've had a PS3 since they came out, and I only own two games for it. I use it for PS2 games more than for PS3 games. And before anyone turns it into a PS3 vs 360 thing, there aren't really any more games on the 360 that interest me, either. Both consoles have some good games, but it feels like the golden age of good games is over. I'd like more games that I can really get lost in. That hasn't happened to me in a long time, and it's more an issue of quality and gameplay than graphics (though again, nicer graphics don't hurt, just don't prioritize them over the gameplay).


I've been playing Fable II since last night, and I'm hooked, its the kind of game I've definitely found myself getting lost in(not literally of course  )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah I've got games for my 360 that I get absolutely immersed in.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 21, 2009)

I think both of you guys must give a try at Morrowind..............

The most immersive game in history


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 21, 2009)

I could never get into Oblivion, Morrowind, or Fallout 3. When games are too open ended I lose all motivation to play. I never know what I'm "supposed" to be doing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 21, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I think both of you guys must give a try at Morrowind..............
> 
> The most immersive game in history



Some of the quest directions in the elder scrolls were wrong 

It was such a huge ass immersive game though. I thought Oblivions graphics engine + gameplay integrated into the Morrowind world would be sick.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 21, 2009)

"I don't want to set the world on fire. I just want to start a flame in your heart."

That being said, I think all the consoles will have some form of touch/motion/haptic feedback controllers. Maybe by then, they'll have holographic discs. Hard drives will probably be flash-based too instead of platters.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I could never get into Oblivion, Morrowind, or Fallout 3. When games are too open ended I lose all motivation to play. I never know what I'm "supposed" to be doing.



+1 to that.

GTA is fine because there's so much to do, but Bethesda games just completely don't hold my interest at all. I owned both Oblivion and Fallout 3 and neither of them interested me in the slightest.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 21, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> "I don't want to set the world on fire. I just want to start a flame in your heart."
> 
> That being said, I think all the consoles will have some form of touch/motion/haptic feedback controllers. Maybe by then, they'll have holographic discs. Hard drives will probably be flash-based too instead of platters.



Flash based disks would make so much more sense.


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't see why flash disks would be that big of a deal on a console. For the most part, they're just used for storage, so access time isn't a big deal. Given that the price allocated to the drive is a constant, I'd rather have a bigger drive than a faster one. If the next gen makes more use of in game content loading from the hard disk, though, and if flash drives have cheapened enough by then, then I suppose it might make more sense.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish games these days were _games_ instead of movies with options


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 21, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I wish games these days were _games_ instead of movies with options



Most of them I've played, with the exception of some RPGs, really aren't that bad about that.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 21, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I don't see why flash disks would be that big of a deal on a console. For the most part, they're just used for storage, so access time isn't a big deal. Given that the price allocated to the drive is a constant, I'd rather have a bigger drive than a faster one. If the next gen makes more use of in game content loading from the hard disk, though, and if flash drives have cheapened enough by then, then I suppose it might make more sense.




Well, keep in mind, these consoles won't be coming out till 2012 at the earliest, 3 years from now. Flash HD prices will go down. They already have in the past couple of years. If graphics technology goes in the direction that John Carmack and Intel want to take it, they'll need the fastest HD access time available.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 21, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Well, keep in mind, these consoles won't be coming out till 2012 at the earliest, 3 years from now. Flash HD prices will go down. They already have in the past couple of years. If graphics technology goes in the direction that John Carmack and Intel want to take it, they'll need the fastest HD access time available.



Yea its already pretty amazing how fast the prices of flash drives have dropped.


----------



## sami (Mar 21, 2009)

GeneSaturCastMastSys. It Groppenblinkenshtein's what NinWiiSonPlayMicroBoxen doesn't.


----------



## Korngod (Mar 22, 2009)

I look at it like this.. people obviously demand more and more from consoles as the years go by, but what happens when there cannot be anything more to add to a console? what happens when consoles die so quick that technology hasnt advanced enough to push out a bigger, better system than the last? I know technology is always advancing but I can only picture all of the current generation consoles' features all in one system for a new system. I myself would only hope that there were better story lines. I wish most racing games would go back to featuring split screen.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 22, 2009)

In terms of hardware, basically everything else that has been said in this thread.

In terms of software, less emphasis on who can achieve the prettiest graphics, more emphasis on the actual game please! and for the love of god, drop the rehashed shooter...i've had enough of all these no-brainer sequels which are just the same thing over and over again with bigger guns and dumber characters


----------



## Elysian (Mar 22, 2009)

Korngod said:


> I look at it like this.. people obviously demand more and more from consoles as the years go by, but what happens when there cannot be anything more to add to a console? what happens when consoles die so quick that technology hasnt advanced enough to push out a bigger, better system than the last? I know technology is always advancing but I can only picture all of the current generation consoles' features all in one system for a new system. I myself would only hope that there were better story lines. I wish most racing games would go back to featuring split screen.



I personally hate split screen, and never play 2 player race games anyways. IMO Microsoft got it right with Forza 2, and I hope Forza 3 continues on with that. I also think there are plenty of new games out there that have great story lines, you just gotta try em all  As for technology not keeping up with demands, I can't forsee that happening. Technology is expanding exponentially, and I don't see humans just resting on their laurels when it comes to research and development. As long as there is a drive for new technology, there will be new technology. Just look at PC's, what happened when Intel found they couldn't really push the mhz up any more? They added another core. Now they're up to quad cores, with 8 cores to follow I'm sure. There are always options when it comes to technology, I also expect the next gen consoles will have dual or tri or quad core GPU's, several gigabytes of video memory, and several gigabytes of system memory.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2009)

A completely 100% customizable character for online 1PS gameplay. So you could basically play yourself. Kinda like the custom character option on the Tony hawk games but 10x better. Don't forget custom weapons  

Hello Kitty P90 ftw!!!


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> A completely 100% customizable character for online 1PS gameplay. So you could basically play yourself. Kinda like the custom character option on the Tony hawk games but 10x better. Don't forget custom weapons
> 
> Hello Kitty P90 ftw!!!



Vamp, I just got this program called FPS Creator, lemme see if I can do some mods and make your customizable FPS happen. Graphics wont be purty like a $20 whore but it'll be fun.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 22, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> A completely 100% customizable character for online 1PS gameplay. So you could basically play yourself. Kinda like the custom character option on the Tony hawk games but 10x better. Don't forget custom weapons
> 
> Hello Kitty P90 ftw!!!



^^^ everything this post said.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 22, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I want to see RPG's with better story. They're so rare these days, the selection of good RPG's was so much better on SNES, it's retarded.



This. For games with really compelling stories, all you have is Square-Enix and Rockstar Games. Otherwise, you have to go back to classics like Star Control II, Ultima 7, Sam & Max, Chrono-trigger, etc.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2009)

MFB said:


> Vamp, I just got this program called FPS Creator, lemme see if I can do some mods and make your customizable FPS happen. Graphics wont be purty like a $20 whore but it'll be fun.



You shall be a God among men.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree that very little from the current gen has gripped me. Maybe I've matured or am just nostalgic, but I went from being the biggest gaming geek I knew four years ago to someone who's only game is Chess and Checkers on an iPod touch. My girlfriend and her friends are huge game nerds, but I can't get into it. 

It's the xBox effect, I think. When the original xBox came out, the "classic" gamers were somewhat indignant. It brought the focus off of gaming as we knew it and into just much different territory. Graphics were now more important than gameplay, to some. Gaming went from being dominated by platformers and adventure games to first person shooters and sports games. I can't blame it all on Microsoft, but at that time it seemed to me like you got a Gamecube or PS2 for "real games", with story and substance and gameplay.

The new gen has exacerbated this problem, and now really a PS3 isn't what I want, either. The way I see it, a lot of these games are just flavor of the month rehashes that I really can't get into. I never "got" Halo, or Call of Duty. I never understood sports games of any kind (Mario Kart nonwithstanding, I guess?). I can't wrap my head around a GTA or an Oblivion or Fallout. They just don't appeal to what I remembered a game being. They're tailored to a new audience of gamer that I'm not a part of.

The games I love were the Marios and the Metroids and the Final Fantasys and the Secret of Manas and the Chrono (Trigger/Cross) and especially the Zeldas of yesteryear. When I want to play a game, I reach for Metroid Prime, or Ocarina of Time, or Mario 64, rather than any of the current-gen stuff in my household.

So you might say, well stick with Nintendo then (as that's where the majority of my games came from). But they've failed me, too. I have a Wii, and with it Twilight Princess, Mario Galaxy, and Metroid Prime 3. And none of those have engaged me. I'm about two "worlds" in to each one, and I really have no motivation to go further. And these were all games I stood outside at midnight, with a preorder, for. But they're not what I expected.

So for the new generation I just want good games again. I want stories told without excessive cinematics. I want an immersive experience, I want connection to the characters that doesn't seem trite or forced. I want bright colors again and charming art design and a game that I don't need to squint through fog of war to see. I want a game I can play without necessarily needing 1337 skillz, I don't want a competition. I want a sense of accomplishment from figuring something out and uncovering a storyline. I want fights that seem necessary and climactic and epic, again without being forced or over-the-top (God of War, I'm looking at you!) I want games to hold their own not based on marketing or the designers expectations or some cultural expectation of cool but because they're GOOD. Good as games, good as stories, good as pieces of literature and art.

And recently I've been disappointed. Is it too much to ask?


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 22, 2009)

Is a holodeck really to much to ask for?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> I agree that very little from the current gen has gripped me. Maybe I've matured or am just nostalgic, but I went from being the biggest gaming geek I knew four years ago to someone who's only game is Chess and Checkers on an iPod touch. My girlfriend and her friends are huge game nerds, but I can't get into it.
> 
> It's the xBox effect, I think. When the original xBox came out, the "classic" gamers were somewhat indignant. It brought the focus off of gaming as we knew it and into just much different territory. Graphics were now more important than gameplay, to some. Gaming went from being dominated by platformers and adventure games to first person shooters and sports games. I can't blame it all on Microsoft, but at that time it seemed to me like you got a Gamecube or PS2 for "real games", with story and substance and gameplay.
> 
> ...



But some of us like that 1337 competition. I got paid to play in CAL for a Counter Strike Source clan.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to see games with good stories. I've loved the GTA seriers for this. Just plain good stories, like half life and half life 2, gta san andreas, gtaIV.

I'm currently stiull enjoying fallout 3, i play a bit here and there and it's all good, is a load of fun and has a good story to it.

A lot of games is just pretty graphics and i get a bit bored of it to be honest :/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

what I'm looking foward to more than anything are GTA V and Dead Space 3 on a next gen console. that will rock my world


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I want to see games with good stories. I've loved the GTA seriers for this. Just plain good stories, like half life and half life 2, gta san andreas, gtaIV.
> 
> I'm currently stiull enjoying fallout 3, i play a bit here and there and it's all good, is a load of fun and has a good story to it.
> 
> A lot of games is just pretty graphics and i get a bit bored of it to be honest :/



I always found the GTA storylines almost as boring as the gameplay myself lol GTA III was good, but after that they were a bit meh. There are some epic games with storylines out there, like Halo, God of War, Gears of War etc.



Scar Symmetry said:


> what I'm looking foward to more than anything are GTA V and Dead Space 3 on a next gen console. that will rock my world



What happened to Dead Space 2? :|


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I want to play the new resident evil on the 360 so bad right now, i heard its awesome, but my 360 does not work anymore


 
Call Microsoft. They have *repeatedly* extended *everyone's* warranties depending on what the hardware failure is, to avoid class action lawsuits. Definitely worth the call. I have a buddy who let his broken 360 sit for 6 months, only to find out it was covered the whole time, and now he's sending it off to be repaired at Microsoft's expense.

There's really only one thing I want to see change before the next console gen kicks in:

Fuck the deadline. If the game isn't finished, you shouldn't be allowed to ask me for my hard earned $$$ in exchange for it. How many times have you bought an xbox360 game THE DAY IT CAME OUT, and as soon as you put it into your console, the little box comes up and says "updates are available for this title"... Well, that's awesome that *I* get the bug fixes, but what about the folks who can't afford the extra expense of xbox live, or even broadband internet for that matter? Shit, I have friends living in (American) towns that still don't have the infrastructure in place for broadband internet -- what about them? They're just stuck with what is, for all intents and purposes, a beta release? I call bull shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

> What happened to Dead Space 2? :|



well that was made under the assumption that Dead Space will be released next year for Xbox 360 



> Fuck the deadline. If the game isn't finished, you shouldn't be allowed to ask me for my hard earned $$$ in exchange for it.



+100

I'd rather have the game when it's finished, thanks. it's rare that I play a game and I think it feels 'finished', such as GTA IV, Dead Space, Call of Duty 4, Skate 2 - all polished titles that bear no cracks or feeling of being unfinished, in fact I'd say these games are worth more than what we paid for them.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well that was made under the assumption that Dead Space will be released next year for Xbox 360
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually, that brings up another thing I'd love to see change:

*Price points*.

I don't know what kind of twisted evil marketing logic thinks that it's perfectly acceptable for a game with 50+ hours of non-linear content to be sold at the same price as a 5-10 hour linear game, but whatever it is, it needs to change. I don't think it's right that until the market proves whether or not a title will be a best seller, the title costs the flat rate of $60 or whatever they cost on your platform, regardless of the production values or gameplay value you'll get from it. I hate feeling like the marketing teams behind products I buy are assuming I'm a fucking idiot. IE -- Monkey Ball should not be the same price as Call of Duty.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2009)

haha I was gonna go into that but I couldn't be bothered to type it all.


----------

